# Shooting full looped 1632 tubes butterfly



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Just tried this setup on a whim. The results were good, But I think I still favor single tubes or flat for butterfly shooting. I prefer sighting down a single tube. Thanks to @Covert5 and MakoPat for the questions about how it went.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot . Feel the power!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Dang, Kawkan! That is a powerful, hard hitting shot!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Layin' the smack down! When I was shooting mostly 3/8 steel, it would tear the cans up. But using marbles is like smashing them with a ball peen hammer! I hang cans from the pull tab and so far everyone one of them gets torn off and leaves only the tab hanging from the string. Usually happens pretty quickly. Great shooting!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That hits like a hammer!

I am very pleased you like the lanyard mag.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome video and accuracy, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shooting bro! Thanks for making a video! It just looks like so much rubber lol! I have to try that on my bone grip!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Awesome setup! I used looped 1632 but only drew to my cheek and still got lots of power. Thanks for showing off the rig!


----------

